# MHD: The high def MTV Channel



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I was visiting my parents in the Chicago area(Cedar Lake, IN) this past weekend and they've got Comcast. This was the first time I got a chace to check out the MHD channel. I was highly impressed with the quality. This channel plays mostly concerts and music videos and the picture was beautiful and consistently good across most shows. If you get a chance, tune in and see for yourself.


----------

